# Being Creative with Phone Filters



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

I was relaxing after work and snapped some pics of Azreal. He would not sit/float still very long. He just wanted to show off in front of his mama. A million shots later and I thought this one was kinda cool and I added a filter on it!!! He is perfect in every way. He is a work of art. Lol


----------



## helen johnson (7 mo ago)

looks amazing !




Kodi nox​


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

helen johnson said:


> looks amazing !


Thank you very much!! This is the original!!!


----------

